# Turtle Trouble! An Anduin Giveaway with 100% Guaranteed Prizes!



## Neven (Apr 27, 2020)

*No Entry Cost!

To enter the queue, just leave a reply in the thread and I will get back to you as soon as I can! I am not sure how long I will keep this event open, but most likely until I run out of prizes!*

“Help! The annual Turtle Talent Show is coming up and I can’t find any of the participants! They have to be somewhere on this island! Will you help me find them? But hurry! The Talent Show starts in only ten minutes!” - Neven From Anduin

*Objective:*

I’m looking for quick-footed helpers to find all *6* of my missing turtles and *report back to me with their coordinates! *
To do this, just open your map when you find one of my turtles and remember what coordinate that turtle was at! (It will look like this: D4)
*When you have the coordinates, you can send them to me in-game or over pm! Both work!*
You’ll have *10 minutes* to find as many turtles as possible!
After the timer has sounded, please return to the airport for your rewards!

*Prizes:*

Up to a maximum of 6 random gifts (Furniture, DIY’s, Materials, etc.), one per turtle found!
If you find all 6 turtles within the allotted time, I'll give you a bonus of 100K Bells as well!

*Rules:*
There are a few common courtesy rules I'd like everyone to adhere to:

Please do not trample/pick up flowers!
Please do not hit rocks!
Please do not pick up anything that isn’t a prize/reward!
After the event has ended, please leave via the Airport and NOT the minus (-) button.
*Hint:* (The turtles are *ONLY OUTDOORS*)

I've provided you with a short list of where the turtles may be hiding! Good Luck!

*Turtles:*


_Shelly the Lonesome Turtle_ typically stares longingly out to sea, watching the ships float by. When will her husband return from the war?
_Madam Myrtle the Fortune-Telling Turtle_ is often found peddling her fortune-teller wares in and around back alleys. Is she simply a turtle selling bobbles? Or does she perhaps know more than she lets on?
_Rex the Lovable Pet Turtle_ is always right where I need him most. Whenever I feel the need to take a nice stroll, he’s always waiting to greet me.
_Ninja the Teenage Turtle_ is… well… I don’t know! He mentioned something about visiting the flower garden, but I can never seem to find him when I need to. He definitely knows how to hide!
_Tortimer the Responsible Turtle_ likes to check up on his old town from time to time. Unfortunately the town is quite a ways away, so he makes do looking across the horizon with his trusty telescope!
_Franklin the Hungry Turtle_ enjoys grabbing a quick bite at one of the islands many snack machines after a long school day!


----------



## Yukikuro (Apr 27, 2020)

This sounds interesting! Would love to participate!


----------



## Neven (Apr 27, 2020)

Yukikuro said:


> This sounds interesting! Would love to participate!


Sending a pm with dodo code now!


----------



## Cancoon (Apr 27, 2020)

You're doing it woooooo!


----------



## seasighed (Apr 27, 2020)

Oh this sounds fun!! can i join?


----------



## toenuki (Apr 27, 2020)

Me pls!


----------



## Neven (Apr 27, 2020)

I'll open a queue now! Everyone joining later will be entered into the queue in the order that they commented!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020

First helper was a success!!! @seasighed Are you ready?


----------



## Ariellati (Apr 27, 2020)

Yayyy it's finally happening


----------



## Neven (Apr 27, 2020)

Thank you so much for everyone that has participated so far! Bringing in the last participant in the queue now!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020

Aaaaaand done! Thank you all for helping me find my turtles! Just in time! 
I'm going to lock this thread for now, but who knows? The turtles escapes once, they may escape again!


----------

